
Omio's Journey to Connect Europe - prostoalex
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesdigitalcovers/2019/07/03/eomios-journey-to-connect-europ/#39d9b22628ad
======
Gys
So I tried Omio to find a connection between two European cities and it
reported 'Your city has no airport' and continues with a nearby airport. Like
any other airfare website. Then I selected 'Buses' (I know a combination of
buses that works) which resulted in 'No bus connection available'. Same for
trains.

So they landed an investment of USD300M plus an article in Forbes for
something that many, many others are doing. Respect for their pitching!

I expected something like rome2rio.com which for many years already does what
these guys are promising but not doing.

------
Invictus0
I have been traveling in Europe for the last month. It is madness. I'm
currently waiting to buy a seat reservation for my eurail pass in Paris Gare
du Lyon because Paris Gare du nord could not sell the reservation (it's the
same damn company). With the eurail pass, you can get on trains for free, but
for some trains you need a reservation, and it is impossible to buy the
reservation online or even at kiosks, and there is no way to know which trains
require reservations. Additionally, some trains sell reservations but they are
not required. And this is nuts: some trains allow you to board even when seats
are not available, and you just stand in the hall for the duration of the ride
or until a seat frees up. And of course there is no way to know how many free
seats are available on the train. Sometimes there may be available seats on
trains that require reservations, but the train company only allots so many
seats for eurail passholders and you are out of luck. So this is how I am
spending my time in Paris.

